# River Lure Advice



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey All,

I've done some fishing here in SE MI but am really still getting started and learning all the basics. I really like to go fishing while I am canoeing on the rivers. I am primarily fishing for bass when I am out and have had good luck on in-line spinners and of course the little yellow jigs. 

Are there are other lures that are good for Smallmouth on the rivers? What do you use? I've heard some people talk about shallow crankbaits but that just seems like a recipe for losing lures. 

Thanks!


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

try some tube jigs.they look like a little squid.they come in a bag,some salted,some not.many brands avail.i prefer the ones made by yum,dark green in color and about 3 in long.you will also want to get some jig heads for these.they are kind of a bullet shaped head that slides up inside the tube.I buy 1/8 and 1/4 oz. once hook is up inside jig you can poke the jig eye through the plastic and tie it on.cast these tight to cover and twitch/jig them back.in the faster runs ive caught fish just dead drifting them.they don't have to be on bottom to catch fish and they are somewhat snag resisent.best time of year for these seems to be from june through sept. but they will catch fish later,earlier.I think the bass mistake them for crawfish,one of their favorite meals.most hits are strong and they will hang on to it.good luck out there.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

You can never go wrong with a senko or similar style bait. 

You can use pretty much any lure you'd normally use on a lake as well. Don't be afraid to pick up random lures and give it a shot, you never know what might work. 

Also don't be afraid of losing baits, that's just part of fishing and the more you fish the more baits you'll lose.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I fish rivers here in SE MI almost exclusively. Jerkbaits are my go to. Senkos wackey rigged also a favorite. Also salt and pepper tubes work well. Square bill crank baits, but jerkbaits are my go to.







Don't forget chatterbaits as well


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Floating rapalas are great. I like size 7, gold and black best. Also try a tiny torpedo or other surface lure. Topwater strikes are a blast.
But if I'm moving along like in a canoe, the spinners or jigs are more versatile. You can use them in shallow runs or deep holes.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I almost primarily river fish smallies in the summer, and cranks are my go to. They love tubes, but they fish too slow for me during the summer. My favs are #5 shad rap deep diver crawfish, and the smallest big O (1/3 oz?) also in crawfish. The fish in my pic was taken with a skitter pop, which can be good also.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rebel craw if your on the move. We've pulled some fatties out of log jams working a big jointed husky jerk as slow as possible.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

2X on the rebel craw have landed a ton of fish with them . Also one of my favorite river lures that has not been mentioned is a spinnerbait I have caught everything from bass n crappie to steelhead and catfish with spinnerbaits. I usually add some type of plastic on the hook like a Mr twister or a fin-s minnow . If I had to pick one lure to bring to the river with me it would be a spinerbait for sure .


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

These are my go too square bill baits when river fishing for smallies. Cheap enough to loose and readily available at almost all sporting good stores.


http://www.strikeking.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=181&Itemid=930


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

River smallies love small buzz baits. One thing I never leave for the river without are Strike King Rocket Shad, Compact and heavy, they easily get into the deepest holes and under log jams.
But my #1 lure is home made inline spinners. Inexpensive, versatile, and here is a satisfaction in catching fish on a lure you made yourself. Besides, they just plain work, it it swims, they will eat one.
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...Detail/Spinner-Baits/prod9999008287/cat101105


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses folks. Seems like just about anything will work out there.... Looking forward to wetting some lines with my new found info!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

My favorite river lures are as follows....no particular order.
1) Rebel Pop-R
2)Zoom Super Fluke Jr.
3)Strike King Mini-Buzz buzzbait
4)Bass Pro Shops 3" Stik-O wacky rigged
Always have these when fishing river smallies. I primarily fish the River Raisin if I'm not on Erie.


----------

